# Windows 2000 driver for HD 3450 AGP



## 1778 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello

I need a working driver for this AGP card on windows 2000 . Thanks in advance.

*Club 3D Radeon HD 3450 AGP Edition*

Fabrikantcode
CGA-3452
Artikelnummer
262845
Merk
Club 3D


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Both the AMD/ATI driver site and the Microsoft update catalog site do not have a driver for the Radeon HD 3450 AGP series graphics device for Windows 2000.
Windows XP is the oldest version that has a driver.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 1778 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello

Yes i know.

I found this topic in this forum:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-2000-driver-for-hd-3450-agp.1163570/

but i cant PM the person to ask it so i made a new topic.

The downloadlink is broken


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I just saw this thread. You might be in luck. Years ago I wrote a custom driver for win2k to work with a ati 3600 card. It should work with an older card as well. If you still want the driver, let me know and I can upload it to a site [driver is approx 26meg]

Note I wrote this a long time ago and I am not putting any more time into it so you can have it "as is" ie either it works or it does not.


----------



## 1778 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello

Yes please

I was hoping you would respond.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Ok, I am at work and will be back home on Friday. Send me a PM on Friday and I can send it to you.


----------

